# Courtyard toilet training



## Ashpet (Sep 9, 2012)

Hello all,

I'm a new member, so first off a big hello to all!

I have always had dogs (yorkies and dachshunds) and my partner and I have just found a lovely new home and want to complete it with a little miniature schnauzer.

Sadly our lovely house only came with a courtyard, and although it is an ample size for a dog to have a little sniff around in between walks, it doesn't have any grass. I would prefer to train a dog to go to the toilet on grass because we live in the centre of our little town and I would rather not encourage her to think she can just go on any floor type. We live a thirty second walk from vast amounts of fields so getting her to large amounts of grass quickly is not an issue, but I wondered if anyone knew of a way of training them to go on grass in a courtyard garden.

My partner and I had thought of buying some grass and fitting it into a litter tray and just replacing the grass once a week or when it died or looked a bit sad...I have seen this sort of thing for people who live in apartments with artificial grass, but seeing as we do have outdoor space I'd like the real thing!

Are there any better ideas/products out there?

Thank you all for your help!

Ashleigh


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2012)

I was going to suggest a largish shallow tray with drainage holes in the bottom with grass in and then watering it to rinse the pee out as and when it's used. 
You can buy a turf roll or two from your local garden centre of if you notice anyone having turf laid be cheeky and ask for any off cuts! That way you don't have to wait for the grass to grow.


----------



## Ashpet (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks Modwyn!

That sounds like a really good idea - would the drainage holes mean they could smell the scent if it dribbled onto the paving though? 

I was wondering for how long the turf would survive if I just laid it in a box...

Thanks again all


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2012)

Good point maybe while training no holes and change the turf when it gets to smelly then when trained just pop holes in the bottom and rinse well with water plus the paving.


----------



## Ashpet (Sep 9, 2012)

Ooo good idea - I can't believe no ones come up with a proper product for this!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Ashpet said:


> Ooo good idea - I can't believe no ones come up with a proper product for this!


I think they have; saw a thread about it somewhere - but can't recall when. Useless I know!!


----------



## ElvieMogs (Mar 22, 2012)

We have a largish concreted area outside our back door which we can separate off from the garden. Our pup is now 16 weeks and this is where we let him toilet, both because it convenient and I'd rather he didn't poo on the grass where the grand kids play. If we're playing on the lawn he will wee there though often waits till we get back on the concrete. I suppose out of the house he does tend to poo more on hard surfaces though mostly we take him out after he's done his business at home. To be honest it's much easier picking up poo from concrete or tarmac rather thn grass. The only problem we've had is when he walks through a puddle of wee before we've had chance to clean it up then his feet get a bit whiffy!

Oh one other thing outside the back door started to smell like a urinal but now we mop up the wee and squirt it with a 50:50 mixture of white vinegar and water & that works a treat


----------



## Ashpet (Sep 9, 2012)

ElvieMogs said:


> Oh one other thing outside the back door started to smell like a urinal but now we mop up the wee and squirt it with a 50:50 mixture of white vinegar and water & that works a treat


Thanks for the cleaning tip!


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Could you try training your dog to go to the toilet but with a command. I'd be wary of only allowing him/her to use one surface in case you actually need them to go to the toilet when the surface isn't available, if that makes sense?

Naomi


----------

